# Muskie at Milton Spillway!!!!BIG!!!



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

:B I was fishing for whatever i could get my hands on at milton and bam this thing hit and oh my god....greatest fight of my life unbelievable...wouldnt have got it in if it wasn't for Danadelman so we both took pics with it.....defeinately a joint effort....at soon as he hit he ran and then jumped completely out of the water...about a 15 min fight...those thing never quit.....its fish like this that make me go out and do what we all love to do!!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wowzer! Are you going to mount it? Real nice trophy fish, man!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thats one fine ski for the river down there, that local i talked with in the spring said the end of may the skis come up in there,i,ve caught a couple small ones there yrs ago while tossing jigs but not that size............good one.........


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice fish! Did you get a measurement? On light tackle , they are amazing.
John


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

no measurement we were in a hurry to get him back in....but i would say about 38-40 inches and about 20#.....ya 10# test it was a blast


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that thing is a gem! I love the colors on it! 10 lb test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats great! Thanks for letting her go.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

she was definately safely released... We always say maybe we should of mounted that one after watching them swim away but truth be told that is not a fish of a lifetime... Amazing fish nice size but we cant wait for that first 50+... We were fishing small mouth and walleye but the river is very low... We seen a ton of carp down there some with some nice size... I have to go down there with the fly rod and waders sometime when the water is low...We did end up with about 6 eyes but they were all small...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats, that is a beautiful fish!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Fantastic fish, gratz!!! Cool that you C & R it too! Nice job!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice job once again guys. Beautiful fish.


----------



## danw (Jun 5, 2007)

good lord! that would make my week.

nice job.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

seeing fish like that make me want to give up on walleye and break out the big fish lures.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing a fish of that caliber down there blows my mind. Especially where you you guys caught it.

Ive fished there for ages and have never caught anything like that! Ive given up on the dam it seems since I always get skunked there.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

That is a beautiful ski .Great job on both your parts. A BIGGER CONGRATS on the release . Little tuff watching her swim away I'm sure . Hopefully you will be rewarded with a 50+ incher someday for your part on catch/release .They are one amazeing fish.


----------



## FishingGirl1978 (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - that is one HUGE fish!!! Kudos to you AND your buddy - that must have been an amazing fight. 

Will show that pic to my son tonight. He'll be GREEN with envy.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Gratz!!! Very nice fish!!!

flash-----------------------out


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

ooooOOO!! Nice Catch!


----------



## het300 (Jun 6, 2007)

when were you down there? day and time? i fish there alot and i was there on tuesday june 5th between 10 30 am and 3 30 pm. i had a muskie on the line and fought it for about 8 minutes. got it to my feet but my net was up river by my dad. lure came lose and i lost it. it was nowhere near the size of yours though. i would say about 24 - 27 inches. very nice catch. im hoping to get up there again today.


----------



## bassinLou (May 11, 2007)

:B Hey nice catch....great looking fish and even better for the release..Good luck on the 50"....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What a fish guys, Great job out there, way to GO :B


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

nice fish.good work


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice! There are some very nice colors on that fish. Looked nice and healthy.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Awesome catch - and what a team effort!

You guys are the definition of sportsmen and make me proud to be part of OGF. Well done!  

Bob


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Fish and great story,nice to know it was released maybe you'll catch it again when it gets to 50. Congrats!


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Sweeet!!!!!!!


----------

